# Anno 1404 zu wenige FPS?



## Geicher (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe voller Begeisterung das neue Anno 1404 (Demo) installiert.
Läuft ja echt super!Aber die Benchmarks in der PCGH Premium wundern mich sehr da die FPS im Spiel viel niedriger sind!
Ich komm in der kampagne bei einer kleinen Siedlung grademal auf 40 FPS
Im Heft steht bei meiner Hardware aber was von mindestens 65!
Warum ist das so?
Meine Hardware:
Q9400 @3,6GHZ (!)
GTX 285
4GB DDR2 800@900 mit 6-6-6-20
Win XP

EDIT:Kann man den pcgh Benchmark irgendwo runterladen?


----------



## Lexx (18. Juni 2009)

Denke das liegt an deren Hardware.. oder an deiner..
Grafik-Settings alle auf Max/high/Full.. ?

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurde die Benchmark-Szene von 
den Programmierern extra (und ausschliesslich?) für PCG erstellt.

Und daß das Game ein schwerer Brocken für neue Hardware ist
wurde dort auch berichtet. Speziell der CPU-Cache sollte möglichst 
GROSS sein.. ?

Angeblich skaliert so ja so gut.. 
Kannst du davon etwas berichten.. ?


----------



## Geicher (18. Juni 2009)

Naja hab alles auf höchsten....
Graka limitiert nicht....weil wenn ich Anti Aliasing und Anisotropen Filter auf 0x
stelle hab ich genauso viel Frames wie mit 16xQ und 8x
der Cache ist 2x3072 KB groß


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juni 2009)

Bei den NV-Karten gibts noch nen paar Treiberprobleme. Warte auf den neuen Treiber uns staune.


----------



## BigJim87 (22. Juni 2009)

Ich hab das selbe Problem...
Mein sys:
Core 2 Quad Q6600 @3,4 GHz
HD 4870 X2
4GB DDR2 1000er Cl5
Asus X48 P5E-Deluxe
9.5er Driver von ATI CF muss aufgrund der X2 aktiv sein, und lässt sich auch nicht deaktivieren...
1920x1200 nativ @ 60 Hz (vertical Sync on oder off macht keinen unterschied)

InGame einstellungen:
Alles auf Max. außer AA.. da hab ich 4x.. im CCC hab ich keine Grafikoptimierungen drinnen

InGame hab ich während der Video Sequenzen grade mal 17 FPS Diashow.. und in den Kampangnen an sich hab ich sowas zwischen 25 und 30 bei minimalster besiedelung... fahre ich über die größen städte und zoome rein gehen die FPS schnell auf unter 20...

PCGH erreicht mit dem Q6600 und einer GF 285 40 - 50FPS sein und die HD 4870 ist nur 5 FPS langsamer als die 285 und dümpelt bei 33 FPS daher.. eigentlich sollte ich dann bei meinem Sys und mit der HD 4870 X2 auf mind. 50 -60 FPS kommen!

An was liegt das?
Skalliert die Demo einfach noch nicht optimal? 
PCGH benutzt ja eine Vorab Vollversion? Ist die besser Optimiert...?? 

Ich verzweifle, weil das Game schon super geil ist, aber bei der Diashow, welche bei meinem Sys eigentlich nicht vorkommen darf zahl ich keine 45 euro!

Edit:
Multi Threading schaltet sich übrigens nach start der Kampangne Problemlos ein...


----------



## Geicher (23. Juni 2009)

@BigJim87:Ich habe unter Vista (Bzw. Win 7) viel höhere FPS!
Wenn du XP verwendest lade dir mal Windows 7 runter.Es läuft wirklich viel 
schneller!

Aber ob die Demo noch nicht ausreichend optimiert ist frage ich mich auch!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (24. Juni 2009)

BigJim87 schrieb:


> Ich hab das selbe Problem...
> Mein sys:
> Core 2 Quad Q6600 @3,4 GHz
> HD 4870 X2
> ...



liegt das vllt. an deiner X2
das das spiel zumindest in der Demoversion nicht mit MultGPU zurechtkommt?
kannst du CF iwie im Treiber deaktivieren?
bei mir perfomrt es auch nicht so wie es sollte...2xGTX260
 allerdings hab ich nur n ruckeln beim scrollen was mich ankot**

vllt liegt es nur daran ansonsten keinen plan
ich versuchs morgen nomma mit deaktivierten Sli
aber da es bei mir nur n nerviges ruckeln ist..glaub ich nicht das sich was bessert

also probier es mal mit einer GPU, die meisten Spiele haben ja auch _
aus iwelchn_... gründen am anfang probleme mit ATi´s CF...vllt bessert es sich


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (24. Juni 2009)

oh gerade gelesen kannst es leider nicht deaktivieren...
dann musste wohl aufn patch (bzw. das finale) oder neue Treiber warten

ich denke/hoffe das es einfach noch nicht genügend optimiert ist
wie bei vielen anderen Demo´s auch...(z.B. Crysis war ja wohl in der Demo
(September 2007) der Hardawarefresser schlechthin hatte 5FPS damals^^
und mit der Final 27FPS)


----------



## Cionara (3. Juli 2009)

Also bekannt ist ja dass die FPS unter Vista und Win 7 aufgrund von DX10 höher sind. Sonst einfach parallax mapping und transparente kantenglättung auslassen, kein sichtbarer unterschied und bringt FPS  bei 50fps ist übrigens framelock soweit ich weiß


----------



## Geicher (3. Juli 2009)

Mal eine doofe Frage:Was bedeutet Framelock?


----------



## grubsnek (3. Juli 2009)

Geicher schrieb:


> Mal eine doofe Frage:Was bedeutet Framelock?



Die FPS sind auf 50 Bilder pro Sekunde beschränkt. Du kannst also nicht mehr als 50 FPS erreichen. (sofern ich mich nicht irre )


----------



## seiLaut (4. Juli 2009)

Cionara schrieb:


> bei 50fps ist übrigens framelock soweit ich weiß


Anno 1404 hat kein Framelock. Mach V-Sync aus, wenn die Frames nicht höher gehen.
Aber selbst wenn, bei Anno kommt man auch mit unter 30 aus.


----------



## Cionara (4. Juli 2009)

Bei Vsync und meinen 60hz wären es dann aber 60 fps und nicht 50 x/

Edit: Hatte meinen Monitor noch auf 50 Hertz gestellt. jetzt habsch auch wieder 60 mit Vsync 

Und Vsync ausmachen ist net so pralle, flüssiger wirds nicht und ich hab zerschnittene Bilder beim rumscrollenn


----------



## seiLaut (5. Juli 2009)

Cionara schrieb:


> Und Vsync ausmachen ist net so pralle, flüssiger wirds nicht und ich hab zerschnittene Bilder beim rumscrollenn


Schon klar, nur am Ende weiß dann die halbe Welt "Anno 1404 hat einen Frame-Lock". Deswegen mein Einwand. Ich selbst komm auch mit unter 30 FPS bei Anno klar.


----------



## schmodel (5. Juli 2009)

ich habe mir auch mal die demo gesaugt.
Also mit der Performance bin ich alles andere als zufrieden-dabei hat das Spiel die Grafiksettings anfangs selber festgelegt.
 Und wenn das in den ersten 10 Minuten mit wenig Einwohnern schon so heftig ruckelt wirds bestimmt in grösseren Städten noch schlimmer.


----------



## grubsnek (5. Juli 2009)

schmodel schrieb:


> ich habe mir auch mal die demo gesaugt.
> Also mit der Performance bin ich alles andere als zufrieden-dabei hat das Spiel die Grafiksettings anfangs selber festgelegt.
> Und wenn das in den ersten 10 Minuten mit wenig Einwohnern schon so heftig ruckelt wirds bestimmt in grösseren Städten noch schlimmer.



versteh ich eigentlich nicht. Deine Grafikkarte ist doch etwa genauso schnell wie meine oder `? Liegt dann der Performanceunterschied nur am Athlon 6400 ? Ich hab nämlich bei maximalen Details (AA aus) und Direct X 10 in der Auflösung 1680x1050 überhapt keine Probleme.


----------



## Cionara (5. Juli 2009)

Meistens ist das ein 0815 Setting, dass die Games für die Grafik auswählen. Viele denken aber, dass es direkt auf ihr System zugeschnitten ist ^^


----------



## seiLaut (7. Juli 2009)

Cionara schrieb:


> Meistens ist das ein 0815 Setting, dass die Games für die Grafik auswählen. Viele denken aber, dass es direkt auf ihr System zugeschnitten ist ^^


Konkret: Anno erstellt 3 Werte, anhand denen es dann ein vordefiniertes Setting auswählt. (wenn man den benchmark ausführt und dann die xls im Hauptordner öffnet, sieht man das Ergebnis)
Wie du schon sagtest, individuell ist da nichts, wenn dann 2 Komponenten so unterschiedlich stark sind, geht das oft schief.


----------



## MasterFarr (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo ich habe auch das gleiche problem..
Das spiel Ruckelt extrem wenn die Städte grösser werden mein PC:

AMD 7750+ 
AsRock A770DE+
4 GB Ram 800 Mhz (3,20 Ram XP^^)
ATI 4870 Palit 512MB
1TB 32MB
Win XP

Also am anfang kann ich ganz normal spielen wie gesagt wenn die Städte größer werden fängt es an zu Ruckeln un ich kann uberhaupt nicht spielen.
Ich habe die details auf minimum und es kann doch echt nicht sein das alles ruckelt andere Spiele haben das nicht. 

LG Farr


----------



## latinoramon (9. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe keine FPS einbrüche, @MasterFarr... ich denke das es an deiner cpu liegt.


----------



## MasterFarr (9. Juli 2009)

aha reicht der nicht oder wie???


----------



## BopItXtremeII (9. Juli 2009)

Naja laut der PCGH schafft der 7850+ 47fps also wirds wohl nicht an der CPU liegen. In welchen Settings spielst du denn?


----------



## Motox86 (9. August 2009)

Hallo,

habe mal ein paar Fragen. Wie macht es sich bei Anno 1404 bemerkbar wenn meine FPS zu niedrig sind z.B unter 20? Ruckelt das Spiel dann oder wie?Was bedeutet 16xQ bei der Kantenglättung? Für was steht speziell das Q?

Danke für die Hilfe

mein System:

-Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
-XFX GTX 260
-4GB DDR2 
-Vista X64


----------



## Tecqu (9. August 2009)

Ja, wenn du zu wenig fps hast, dann ruckelt es. Du bekommst zu wenige Bilder als dass das Auge die Bilderabfolge als eine Bewegung wahrnimmt.
Bei 16xQ ist die Qualität noch ein bischen besser. Wenn dus genau wissen willst: klick mich


----------

